# Cat snow blower attachment



## Jsch2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm looking to replace my snow blower for my CTL. I am currently running a Buhler. Been running it on a Deere 323D high flow. Most of the snow work I do is removing the snow banks off the top decks of parking garages. I have used the Erskine. I found the Erskine dose not hold up structurally over time. The hydraulics do operate flawlessly. The Buhler operates the front auger and inner impeller with a chain drive off independent hydraulic motors. I have had problems from time to time with the chains and needing adjustments often. I prefer the direct drive off the motors.

Dose anyone have experience with the Cat blowers? I know Cat sometime back bought Loegering's design. They are the only ones that has the inner impeller located opposite of a traditional snow blower impeller. How well do they operate, how durable and reliable? Thanks!


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

We just bought one. Obviously haven't had the opportunity to use it yet. But I did a lot of research before purchasing. Very solid construction! Weighs over 1,200lbs! We have an older snow blower (brand escapes me right now) that only weighed 750 lbs. After a half dozen times we had to re-fabricate it adding several hundred pounds of new steel to it. We have also been very happy with FFC's blower as well.


----------



## Jsch2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

Sthoms3355 have you had an opportunity to use your Cat snow blower yet? If so how do you like?


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

We just used it yesterday on 4-5". Haven't talked with my operator yet. Will let you know. My FFC busted something internally, dropped several gallons of hydraulic oil on ground. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was researching blowers last season. I haven't bought one yet, but I really liked the Quick Attach brand. They claim to match the hydro motor to your specific machine. It also looked well built. Consider checking it out.


----------



## Jsch2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

I used to own one. Depending on how you are planning on using the blower, they can be a great blower. They do a good job matching the hydraulic motors to the gpm output of the machine. I had one for 3 years. What I found the housing began to brake at the welds. As well the inner housing of the impeller began to wear thin. I attributed a lot of this to how I used it. Most of the time I was moving snow piles from the end of the parking lot and along the curb lines. So most of the time I was handling snow that was rolled, turned and compacted. if you are looking to use it in places where the snow is fresh as fallen it will serve you well. I am now running a Buhler blower. It is built more for a municipal application. It performs well. And is structurally holding up very well. What I don't like about it. It has independent drive motors for the front auger and inner impeller. But uses drive chains between the hydraulic drive motors and augers. They need frequent attention. I prefer direct drive off the hydraulic motors. So I am looking at different blowers again.


----------



## Jsch2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

Any updates on the new Cat snow blower?


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

Works great for the two small storms we have had. Will let you know if we get a wet and/or heavy storm.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Jsch2000. I personally used the 262D and CAT blower yesterday to cleanup a site and moves some large piles back. Works awesome. Made relocation of a dozen large piles quick work. Didn't think a std. flow model would work so good but cannot see the reason why you would want a high flow model. At this early point would definitely recommend. Of course, long term evaluation is still to come. I wish I would have had someone with me to video it but didn't.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

Video of the CAT snow blower in action


----------

